# Shot a little yesterday



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I got out of the house for a few hours and decided to meet up with Whit at BBSP. It was a pretty good day. I finally got a green heron shot that I liked and also got a few shots off at a purple gallinule.

Brett


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

awsome pics


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

that last one especially!! how come there's no splash? talk about right place, right time...


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Very nice...sharp, clear and interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

WOW. Awesome.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Excellent pics!! Particularly like the third one...great composition, DOF, excellent focus/details, good lighting!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice, as far as I got was the backyard!


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

glad to see you got a clear shot of the purple gallinule. I know you have been waiting for the opportunity. 


hOOter


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

hooter said:


> glad to see you got a clear shot of the purple gallinule. I know you have been waiting for the opportunity.
> 
> hOOter


Every time I see a Purple Gallinule, it won't come far enough out of the reeds for me to get a shot. This isn't the best, but it will do. I have tons of green heron shots, but this is probably the only one I really like.


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

the gallinules are probably scared of that lens is and what it might do to them!!

hOOter


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Naturally I like them all but for some reason the frog is my favorite. Do you know what kind it is? It's colored differently than the bullfrogs I am familiar with. He looks delicious though. While living in Florida me and a buddy would go fishing on the St John's River and after a long day of fishing and embibing in a few adult beverages, we would hit the fish camp and stuff ourselves with gator tail and fried frog legs. It was awesome. Nice work on these.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Texans eat frog legs? i thought it was only the French! learn somat every day!

Brett these photos are stunning. I love the colours and the compositions. The clarity is excellent and they all have that feeling of absolute reality about them. Thank you so much for sharing.

rosesm


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I just want to know how long did you sit there to get that last shot? How do you guys do that? I like the frog the best too.
But then again, Brett you always impress me.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

What kind of bird is the last one. I seen one last week, it's not the regular Cormarant. It swims with all of it's body underwater and it's snake like neck is much longer. Extremely fast swimmer. Curious to know what it is.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

anhinga


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> I just want to know how long did you sit there to get that last shot? How do you guys do that? I like the frog the best too.
> But then again, Brett you always impress me.


If you see one that is fishing, just be patient and follow it around until it comes up with a fish. I'm spending a lot more time sitting in one place and waiting to see what shows up, rather than continually walking the trails. It seems to work better if you let them come to you.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Fantastic shots Brett. And I can't decide which one I like the best. So I pick all of them. Each for a different reason


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

Nice work Brett. The colors are great. I really like the last shot. That guy is quite a fisherman....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Love the Green Heron...you're whipping that 600 around like a P&S. Is it true they were going to cast you in the new Hulk flick?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Love the Green Heron...you're whipping that 600 around like a P&S. Is it true they were going to cast you in the new Hulk flick?


I haven't heard anything about the next Hulk flick, but someone did contact me about another film. It was going to have a new super hero called "gutman" or something like that. My belly is still bigger than my muscles - even after carrying the 600 around.


----------

